# EMT license plate - Pros and cons?



## leenad (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello, I'm an EMT student in NYC.  I'm taking my NYS written exam this week and I am confident that I will pass. I was wondering if it was worth it to get EMT plates?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 13, 2009)

Nope.
(10char)


----------



## medic417 (Jun 13, 2009)

Search the subject here we had a long discussion about plates a few months back.  You will find some states only allow certified people get them, others allow everyone.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2009)

Pros: 

Depending on where the funds go, you can help support an EMS cause (of course there are always alternative ways to donate).

Everyone knows that you're an EMT.

Regular plates just look dull.

Cons: 
Everyone knows you're an EMT.

Some states require everyone trained to administer aid to stop at an accident. You have just put a big bulls eye on your car. Think about this next time you're late to a date, exam, work, a family emergency, etc. 

Everyone knows that you're an EMT. 

Cost.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 13, 2009)

Ehh, plates here in Texas are pretty cheap, and we are not required to stop, plate or not.  










As for if it's worth it?  Depends on cost to you, and if you want it.   I don't have one, but I won't say I've never thought of it...


----------



## leenad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you for the insightful responses. Does anybody know the specific NYC laws for EMT plates? Can somebody else drive your car with those plates on?


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe in NY you are not required to stop with those plates or even a window decal.
I used to live and work in NY


----------



## Guardian (Jun 16, 2009)

leenad said:


> Hello, I'm an EMT student in NYC.  I'm taking my NYS written exam this week and I am confident that I will pass. I was wondering if it was worth it to get EMT plates?



I never cared about custom plates, but in your case, the deciding factor would be whether or not ems plates could keep the meter maids and cops off your back.  If yes, then they would be worth their weight in gold.  Correction, in NYC, they would be worth a lot more!


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I never cared about custom plates, but in your case, the deciding factor would be whether or not ems plates could keep the meter maids and cops off your back.  If yes, then they would be worth their weight in gold.  Correction, in NYC, they would be worth a lot more!



Cops it will keep off unless you're driving crazy. They'll probably stop you still, but as long as you weren't doing stupid crap, and are respectful to the officer, they will probably let you off with a warning

My front license plate was stolen / lost, so I'm going to be getting an EMS LP hopefully for front only, and just a Star of Life SD EMS decal on the lower left of my rear window.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 16, 2009)

exodus said:


> Cops it will keep off unless you're driving crazy. They'll probably stop you still, but as long as you weren't doing stupid crap, and are respectful to the officer, they will probably let you off with a warning
> 
> My front license plate was stolen / lost, so I'm going to be getting an EMS LP hopefully for front only, and just a Star of Life SD EMS decal on the lower left of my rear window.



Hey, exo, you know the EMS plates aren't being issued yet, right???


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hey, exo, you know the EMS plates aren't being issued yet, right???



I'm waiting still ;] I've bookmarked that page a while back.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 16, 2009)

Fitting, dont you say? 

For the record, I dont like in VA, and cannot foresee myself getting EMS plates anytime soon...


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 16, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Fitting, dont you say?
> 
> For the record, I dont like in VA, and cannot foresee myself getting EMS plates anytime soon...



Well if that is not yours, someone is a wacker...lol

Dan, you should make that you avatar pic...lol


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 16, 2009)

Only reason I'd ever consider getting EMS plates is to keep meter maids and cops away. If it didn't do that, then I wouldn't get it. I have no desire for everyone to know what I do.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 16, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Only reason I'd ever consider getting EMS plates is to keep meter maids and cops away. If it didn't do that, then I wouldn't get it. I have no desire for everyone to know what I do.



I completely agree


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know of too many professions that boast their certification on a license plate...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> I don't know of too many professions that boast their certification on a license plate...



Many

http://rts.texasonline.state.tx.us/NASApp/txdotrts/SpecialPlateOrderServlet


----------

